# The Official "What would you 'virtually' buy Nicko for his wedding?" Thread



## bevreview steve (Jan 11, 2000)

Our ChefTalk.com leader Nicko is getting married October 30. I thought it would be fun to pretend to get him gifts. What would you buy super-cook-turned-webmaster?

I'd start with a Doghouse kit, because he'll probably be spending some time there


----------



## bevreview steve (Jan 11, 2000)

OK, maybe I'd throw in a toaster as well... you never can have too many of those!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I'd arrange an extra week for his honeymoon!


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

A jacuzzi where he could relax with his wife after work. What the heck I feel generous... a nice wine cellar full of the best wines.

Sisi


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Fondue pots are coming back into vogue....
Hotpots are kind of a cool version of that
Yep that would be it a Fondue pot with loads of wild mushrooms...live dangerously you only have one time around.....well maybe not but hey what a way to go....Trumpet d'morte
fondue with guyere


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Fine Wine Glasses, and a Hutch to keep them safe in and a Celler to keep them full. 
The best wedding gift is a really good Belgan Waffle Maker, trust me. I'd throw one in for good measure.


----------



## nick.shu (Jul 18, 2000)

errr, a high paying 9-5 chefs job?


----------



## cookm (Aug 8, 2000)

I would like to get him a goat and some chickens. Oh, I'll also throw in an ostrich!


----------

